# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  علاج للنمش سريع وفعال وغير مكلف بالمره

## sally

اولا اسباب النمش
زيادة صبغة الميلانين 

ويظهر النمش أكثر في فصل الصيف بسبب التعرض لأشعة الشمس ويختفي تدريجيا، ولكنه قد يحدث في حالات قليلة في فصل الشتاء. وأكثر ضحايا النمش عموما هم ذوات الشعر الأصفر والعيون الزرقاء، وأيضا ذوات الوجوه البيضاء المشوبة بالحمرة وذلك نتيجة لعوامل وراثية. 
وهناك فهم خاطئ لدى كثير من السيدات وهو أن النمش له علاقة بالإصابة بسرطان الجلد، ولكن هذا ليس صحيحا. 
وغالبا ما تكون الشقراوات هن المصابات بالنمش، والسبب في ذلك يرجع إلى ضعف طبقة الجلد لديهن بما لا يوفر لهن الحماية ضد أشعة الشمس.
 ::  
تجنب أشعة الشمس 
بينما يقول الدكتور "عبد السلام الظواهري" ـ أستاذ الأمراض الجلدية بجامعة القاهرة ـ: "إن النمش عبا رة عن تفاعل ما بين الشمس والغدد الصبغية الموجودة في الجلد فينتج عن هذا التفاعل زيادة في كمية صبغة الميلانين في الخلايا الصبغية فيصطبغ الجلد باللون الغامق، وهو يحدث دائما في الأماكن المعرضة للشمس؛ لذا فإن الحل الأمثل هو تجنب أشعة الشمس قدر الإمكان واستخدام عاكسات الشمس، إما في صورة أقراص تؤخذ عن طريق الفم، وتؤخذ هذه الأقراص قبل التعرض للشمس بساعتين. 
وهناك دهانات موضعية تستخدم كعاكسات للشمس وتوضع قبل التعرض للشمس بنصف ساعة على الأقل. 
ويمكنك كذلك استخدام كريمات التفتيح، ولكن لا بد من استخدامها تحت إشراف طبيب متخصص، فالمشكلة هنا ليست قائمة على الصيدلي في وصف العلاج، وإنما هي من مهام الطبيب بعد الكشف والتشخيص. 
ويؤكد الدكتور "أسامة محمد عبد القادر" ـ استشاري الأمراض الجلدية بمستشفى أحمد ماهر التعليمي ـ أن بقع النمش تكون موجودة أصلا بالجلد، وتظهره أشعة الشمس، وليس لظهور النمش سن معينة. 
وللحماية من النمش لابد للفتاة أو السيدة أن تستخدم بعض الكريمات أو الدهانات للتخفيف من الآثار الضارة للشمس على الجلد، وفي كل الأحوال ننصح بالابتعاد عن أشعة الشمس الشديدة باستخدام حاجبات الشمس بانتظام، ولمدة طويلة قد تصل إلى عدة أشهر أو حتى سنوات للمساعدة على تحسين حالة الجلد.. وهناك أغطية للرأس المناسبة لتفادي التعرض للشمس الساطعة قدر الإمكان والسير في الظل ما أمكن.

 ::  ثانيا علاج النمشالليزر علاج فعال 

يقول الدكتور "مصطفى حميدة" ـ رئيس قسم جراحة التجميل بطب عين شمس ـ .. عن الفائدة من استخدام الليزر في علاج النمش: توجد أنواع مختلفة من أجهزة الليزر تستعمل تبعا لنوع وصبغات الجلد، باعتبار بقع النمش صبغة من هذه الصبغات، ولذا يمكن استخدام أشعة الليزر المذيبة للصبغة التي ليس لها أية آثار جانبية على الجلد، ولا علاقة لها بحدوث أورام سرطانية. 
ويجب على طبيب جرا حة التجميل أن يجرب أشعة الليزر على منطقة معينة من أماكن الإصابة، فإذا حدثت استجابة لليزر يتم استكمال العلاج، وقد يستلزم علاج الحالة عددا من الجلسات تراوح من جلستين إلى أربع جلسات، وذلك حسب انتشار بقع النمش ومدى عمقها، وتعود البشرة إلى نضارتها مرة أخرى، مع ملاحظة أن بقع النمش من الممكن أن تظهر مرة أخرى ولكن بنسبة قليلة، والسبب في ذلك يرجع إلى حدوث تغيرات في الجينات أو تغيرات في طبيعة الجلد، وكذلك التأثيرات الداخلة والخارجية على البشرة.
 ::  
مغلي البقدونس 

كما ينصح الكثير من خبراء التجميل باستخدام المواد الطبيعية في علاج النمش، وينصحون باستخدام مغلي أوراق وجذور البقدونس في علاج النمش والكلف الذي يصيب الوجه، ويكون ذلك بغسله بهذا المغلي الذي يحضر من وضع 10 جرامات من أوراق البقدونس في كل فنجان من الماء المغلي.


عصير الليمون 
وينصح آخرون باستخدام عصير الليمون فهو من الوسائل الطبيعية البسيطة التي يمكن للمرأة أن تعالج بها بعض عيوب البشرة، فيساعد العصير على اختفاء النمش وتحسن لون البشرة فتصبح أكثر إشراقا ولمعانا، كما أن هناك طرقا أخرى يمكن أن تستخدمها المرأة أو الفتاة المصابة بالنمش، منها: 
 ::  
وصفات أخرى 
استعمال نصف كوب عصير بصل وملعقتين خل يغسل به الوجه 5 مرات يوميا لمدة أسبوع . 
أو طحن نصف كوب حبة سوداء ونقعها في مقدار مناسب من زيت الزيتون لمدة ثلاثة أيام ثم يصفى ويدهن به الوجه مع التعرض قليلا لأشعة الشمس. 
أو مسحوق جوزة الطيب ويدهن بها الوجه غسولا فإنها تعالج الكلف والنمش، أو طحن بذور القرع العسلى وعجنها مع مقدار مناسب من زيت الزيتون وتوضع على أماكن النمش

 ::  
وصفه اخري من موقع اخر


حبة البركة ـ خلة ـ الفراولة ـ ليمون- زيت الحبة السوداء- زيت الزيتون*1. يصفى عصير خمس حبات من ثمار الفراولة في قطعة قماش ناعمة مع بياض بيضة، ويضاف إليه خمس نقاط من ماء الورد وعشر نقاط من صبغة صمغ جاوة، تمزج هذه الأشياء كلها وتفرش كمادة من القطن، ثم توضع على الوجه لمدة ساعة، ترفع بعد ذلك، ويغسل الوجه بماء فاتر يحتوي على بيكربونات الصوديوم بنسبة 15 جراما لكل لتر. 2. لإزالة النمش والزيوانات من الوجه يرطب الوجه مساء بالماء الحار، ثم يطلى بمزيج من زيت الزيتون وزيت حبة البركة بمقدار 4إلى1. وفي الصباح تكرر هذه العملية لمدة أسبوع. وحبذا لو قرئ على الزيت الرقية العامة وآيات الشفاء .
تقرأ آيات الرقية العامة وآيات إبطال السحر المختصرة على زيت حبة البركة مخلوط مع زيت الزيتون بنسبة 2إلى 4 ((أربع ملاعق زيت زيتون مع ملعقة زيت حبة البركة)) ويمسح بها مكان النمش ثلاث مرات في اليوم 
 ::  .
منقول

----------


## سمسمة

اسمعوا كلامها ياجماعة شوفوا وشها صافى ازاى :y:

----------


## sally

> اسمعوا كلامها ياجماعة شوفوا وشها صافى ازاى






ربنا مايحرمك منه

 ::

----------


## رضوى _

اوكى ياسالى انتى وسمسمة 

انا عارفة ان سالى بتهتم ببشرتها  واكيد هتكون الوصفات دى صحيحة واكيد حجربها ياسالى 

وشكرا على اهتمامك بالمراة ::

----------


## sally

ايه ده يارضوي  



هو انتي عندك نمش   

اول مره اعرف  

نورتي الموضوع

----------


## sally

ايه ده بسم الله ماشاء الله كلكم كده ماعنكوش نمش 


بشرتكم صايفه للدراجه دي 

طيب الحمد لله

----------


## ديدي

تانى مين هنا سمسمه وسالى ::  
ياجماعه انتوا اخوات بلاش كدا ::  
خلاص سيبوا شعر بعض  ::  
 شكرا على الموضوع ياسالى جميل ومفيد.

----------


## sally

فينك ياديدي مش تيجي تحوشى وتحجزي  


نورتي ياعسل

----------


## رحمة

*شكرا لكى اختى العزيزه سالى موضوع دسم و مفيد*

----------


## sally

> *شكرا لكى اختى العزيزه سالى موضوع دسم و مفيد*




يارب تكوني اتغذيتي وشبعتي كده  



اصل انا شيفاكي ضعفانه اوي اليومين دول



شكرا رحوم علي مرورك

----------


## رحمة2000

تسلموا علي هذا الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مصر 2009يه

موضوع رائع شووووووووووووووكرا ليكى ...

----------

